# WLG - its live and kicking!!



## lucy123 (Sep 5, 2010)

HI to all those who wanted the Weight Loss Group and to anyone else who wants to join in.

The group has been set up to  help us all encourage each other to reach our individual weight loss goals. Our individual targets can be whatever we choose them to be, losing weight, increasing or starting exercise, measurements, food plans, anything we want to help us reach our goals. 

It is our group so we can all jump in and both ask for help and provide help where needed.

So come on everyone lets all make our first pledge!


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 5, 2010)

I pledge to lose 6lbs by 1st October.

To do this I will fill in a food diary every day and increase by run speed in the gym by 0.4 ensuring I exercise 6 days per week with one day off.


----------



## cazscot (Sep 5, 2010)

I pledge to loose 15lbs in 15 weeks.  

To acheive this I will stick to my weightwatchers points .  Once my shoulder is better I pledge to do 5 hours worth of aerobic exercise per week on top of my usual 10,000 steps per day.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 5, 2010)

Well done Cazscot. You really are an inspiration to us all.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2010)

I need to lose weight also, as my doctor thinks it will improve my blood pressure. Having never had to lose weight before though, I'm not sure what an appropriate goal is. I currently weigh 11st 13, having lost about 6 pounds over the past month - my 'ideal' weight would probably be around 10st 7 (I've always been a 'lightweight'!). This time last year I was still recovering from my diagnosis and weighed around 9st.

I'd like to be around 11st by the end of October - do you think that is a reasonable goal? I'll be doing a lot more running in the build up to the Great South Run, so that should help.


----------



## bev (Sep 5, 2010)

Alex has pledged to gain the next belt in taekwando (he is on the lowest).

He wants to build up a six pack and build up some muscle by christmas.

p.s. I dont want him to build up his six pack as he is skinny already and the canula's wont go in easy for his pump!Bev


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 5, 2010)

Go Alex...what a great target! Any idea when that will be. Sorry I don;t know a lot about the belts etc but feel free to enlighten us all. I think I can see those muscles already!!

Northerner, 13 lbs in about 8 weeks is a tough target, but I think you can do it- especially with all the extra training.

Good luck to you both!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 5, 2010)

Gosh I'm not pledging any amount, bit too much for me.  I have now joined the gym, though, on Friday so as well as my two PT sessions a week at the gym I am aiming to go another twice so 4 sessions of hard cardio stuff a week 

Considering I have gone from zero minutes to 4 hours (hopefully, already doing 2 hours) this is something for me !

We can all only do our best.




Northerner, for someone who has not had to lose weight before they say that 1, 2 or 3  lb's a week is reasonable so the goal you have set is just fine but don't beat yourself up if you don't make it.  I think you will though.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi Adrienne, I think that is an excellent target - are you feeling the benefit of the 2 hours yet?  I actually found myself running accross a car park today to pay and display, I only realised i was doing it as my jeans were falling down, In June, I used to moan at my hubbie if didn't park close enough to somewhere!!


----------



## cazscot (Sep 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I need to lose weight also, as my doctor thinks it will improve my blood pressure. Having never had to lose weight before though, I'm not sure what an appropriate goal is. I currently weigh 11st 13, having lost about 6 pounds over the past month - my 'ideal' weight would probably be around 10st 7 (I've always been a 'lightweight'!). This time last year I was still recovering from my diagnosis and weighed around 9st.
> 
> I'd like to be around 11st by the end of October - do you think that is a reasonable goal? I'll be doing a lot more running in the build up to the Great South Run, so that should help.



13lbs by the end of October is a tough target but go for it!  I will be watching what you eat at the Birmingham meet .  Oh no wait a minute, that means I will have to behave myself that day as well  so I think we should have that day off as a "treat"...  



bev said:


> Alex has pledged to gain the next belt in taekwando (he is on the lowest).
> 
> He wants to build up a six pack and build up some muscle by christmas.
> 
> p.s. I dont want him to build up his six pack as he is skinny already and the canula's wont go in easy for his pump! Bev



Go for it Alex 



Adrienne said:


> Gosh I'm not pledging any amount, bit too much for me.  I have now joined the gym, though, on Friday so as well as my two PT sessions a week at the gym I am aiming to go another twice so 4 sessions of hard cardio stuff a week
> 
> Considering I have gone from zero minutes to 4 hours (hopefully, already doing 2 hours) this is something for me !
> 
> We can all only do our best.



Exactly Adrienne, as you say we can only do our best.  You do what feels comfortable for you .  


Good luck everybody xxx


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 5, 2010)

ok... *lines up excuses just in case *

I will try & lose 5lb by that date, by 1) getting stable on the pump, then 2) building up an exercise regime, 3) not being a greedy madam and 4) not buying any junk food (as I simply don't have the will power not to eat it if it's in the house lol!)

Looks like the family will be having to join me on a healthy eating drive hehe! 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Estellaa (Sep 5, 2010)

I would write down what i want to lose etc but i might wait until my next appointment as i see the dietitian then and i will assume i will get told off like i usually do.


----------



## katie (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm also aiming for 5lb by October.  I have already changed my diet so that I'm eating more low GL foods and now I just need to do some exercise.

Ultimately I want to lose 2 stone but I have no will power so it's unlikely to happen. I can but try


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 5, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Hi Adrienne, I think that is an excellent target - are you feeling the benefit of the 2 hours yet?  I actually found myself running accross a car park today to pay and display, I only realised i was doing it as my jeans were falling down, In June, I used to moan at my hubbie if didn't park close enough to somewhere!!



Hiya

No not really.  I have so much to lose I think I may start feeling it when I have lost 3 stone not just 1.  Nothing has changed much.  My belt has gone down a hole but my jeans are no looser, I don't have to undo them mind you but I never have had to.   They stay permanently done up but the size below is nowhere near able to be done up !   I'll get there.

I'll let you know when I can run across a car park.  Well done you, it is the little things that hit home isn't it.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes - it is those little things Adrienne. There are people on here who have lots of weight to lose - I don't mind telling you I needed to lose 9 stone in June. Now I need to lose 6 after my initial 3 stone loss. I really don't expect the weight to come off as quickly going forward but little bits added together become lots. Going down a size on your belt alone is a great achievement and to lose a stone is excellent too so give yourself a pat on the back and lets get cracking with the next stone!  Just want you to know you are not alone with how much you want to lose. 

Hi to everyone else too who has joined us.

Just a thought - Cazscot mentioned NSV - none scale victories which is eg Adriennes belt going down one notch - my jeans falling down - I think we should start a thread so we can all enter our own - then when the going gets tough we can go to this for a bit more encourgagement!


----------



## cazscot (Sep 6, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Hiya
> 
> No not really.  I have so much to lose I think I may start feeling it when I have lost 3 stone not just 1.  Nothing has changed much.  My belt has gone down a hole but my jeans are no looser, I don't have to undo them mind you but I never have had to.   They stay permanently done up but the size below is nowhere near able to be done up !   I'll get there.
> 
> I'll let you know when I can run across a car park.  Well done you, it is the little things that hit home isn't it.



Adrienne, Well done in going down a belt size - thanks fantastic!   I have to be honest, I have so much to loose that I didnt notice it in myself till I lost 2st so yes it might be a while before you will notice it but hang on in there! xxx


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm aiming for 14st 1lbs by the 11th October (there or thereabouts!)

As of now that's an additional 9lbs to come off.

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thats a good goal Andy - but know you will do it.
Are you changing anything to achieve it - or just continuing the good work you have already done!


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 6, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Thats a good goal Andy - but know you will do it.
> Are you changing anything to achieve it - or just continuing the good work you have already done!



I'm just going to carry on what I've been doing really. Despite my little break in Dieppe over the weekend, my weight was down 1.5lbs over the week. 

However, before you congratulate me on that, note that over the previous three weeks I had put on 1.5lbs. So I am just back to where I was a month ago!

But the two weeks before that, I had lost 4.5lbs. So, hurrah!! Over the last six weeks I've lost 4.5lbs (sounds soooo much better!). 

However, if I'm going to get anywhere near my target now, I need to be a little more consistent.

Andy


----------



## Annimay (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm aiming for a 7lb loss by 1st October.


----------



## dorsetlad (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry folks, but I'm not in a position to make a cast iron pledge on the amount of weight I'm going to lose over the next month. You see, on Wednesday 15th, my wife Irene & I are off to the States for 10 days doing a "New England in the Fall" coach tour. Obviously it will be difficult to stick to my fairly strict reduced carb diet, and also to do the amount of exercise we partake in each week (daily 1 hr walks, weekly exercise class & weekly Nordic walking. I'm afraid I can only pledge to have a "bloody" good time, and try to minimise any weight gain. Will make a further pledge on return when I see how much I've put on. I guess the pledge will be to reverse that.

Since I posted that in the other thread, Lucy has shamed me into making a pledge anyway, so here it is:-

OK Lucy, you have shamed me into it.  Since my diagnosis in June, I have come down from 13st 3 3/4 lb to 11 st 8 3/4 lb this morning. Have already been out for our 1 hour walk this morning.

I therefore pledge to lose a further 1 1/2 lb by next Tuesday. Hows that?

Brian


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 6, 2010)

Thats a good loss Andy, especially after being away! 

Hi Annimay - there are a few of us aiming for similar so you are definitely in good company!

Just to let you all know I have made a good start today as got a busy day needed to get things planned.

I am currently cooking brown tomato and tuna rice.
Brown rice, garlic, onion, mushroom, tomato's, tuna and parsley. Am going to have some for lunch and take some to the gym with me as have a lot of activities lined up today as on holiday!#
I won't be back til late so in my slow cooker, I also have a pork joint, with low salt stock, rosemary, sage, fennel and potatoes, mushrooms, onions and carrot - no idea what it will come out like, but is smelling good so far!


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 6, 2010)

Brian - that is fantastic.
See - now admit it you feel better for it already.
Fantastic weight loss so far by the way!


----------



## MargB (Sep 6, 2010)

Hard to pledge, I know I would like to lose 6lbs this month.  Since Feb I have lost 2.5 stone and done that by cutting out the bad stuff like crisps, chips, pizzas, etc.  Now eat much more fruit, pasta, rice and baked flipping potatoes.  Beginning to get fed up of bfp with beans and salad.

Just come back off holiday to discover I had lost .5lb - and I ate so much rubbish!!!  But did walk more and didn't graze by eating biscuits all day so perhaps not such a surprise.

I get weighed each Thursday at Slimming World so I will put up my weight loss/gain/maintan each week.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 6, 2010)

Sounds like you are a bit like me Marg. I think the exercise has more benefit on weight loss with the diet bit helping keep the sugars down. I was very naughty at the weekend and was surprised I didn't put on but the sugars did go upwards!

That sounds a good goal to me - good luck!


----------



## Steff (Sep 6, 2010)

I would like to be able to wear a dress this xmas, so my goal is losing 2 stone by the 16th december the 17th being my birthday so that would be a lovely gift to myself.

so far i have lost 9lb in June and today when i went to docs i had lost a futher 9lb so if i manage to have no lapses im hoping that i can achieve what seemed to be an impossible goal last year.


----------



## tracey w (Sep 6, 2010)

Steffie said:


> I would like to be able to wear a dress this xmas, so my goal is losing 2 stone by the 16th december the 17th being my birthday so that would be a lovely gift to myself.
> 
> so far i have lost 9lb in June and today when i went to docs i had lost a futher 9lb so if i manage to have no lapses im hoping that i can achieve what seemed to be an impossible goal last year.



wow, great weight loss Steffie, you go girl! I know you can do it. Same birthday as my OH too


----------



## tracey w (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok, have lost 4 lbs over about 3 weeks. Ive found it really tough. Been exercising most days and eating more healthily. Have had to have  a few treats though to get me through.

My immediate goal is to loose 4lbs by 22nd September as im going on holiday. I will set another goal after that! I will keep exercising (if my knees hold up ) and be a bit stricter with the healthy eating.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 6, 2010)

Going anywhere nice Tracy - great that you are going for the big push before hols.
Steffie - good luck with the dress!


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 6, 2010)

Great start for me today. Stuck to my food plan - did 1.5 hours PT training in the gym and on first attempt to increase my run speed went from 7.2 to 8.0 for 20 mins interval with no problems at all. Yeah!
Then played 2.5 hours tennis - (hard training session) and have to say felt the fittest I have in years and played the best tennis I can remembr in a long time.
Not sure if it is a mental thing in that being in this group really motivated me - or my fitness levels have significantly improved - either way - I am not complaining!!


----------



## Becca (Sep 6, 2010)

Can i join in too?  

I need to lose around 7 stone    i've lost 5 stone before but then became pregnant and yada yada yada 

So, have started my Slimfast today.....i aim to lose by the end of Sept 8 -10 lbs (am hoping for more as it's the start but we'll see...)  A new job has got me really motivated so here goes....


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Becca, Absolutely fabulous to have you as part of the group.
You are in good company - we have a similar amount to lose and there are many similar members on here too.

A new job sounds just the thing to motivate you.

Can I ask - is Slimfast good for diabetics?


----------



## Becca (Sep 6, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Hi Becca, Absolutely fabulous to have you as part of the group.
> You are in good company - we have a similar amount to lose and there are many similar members on here too.
> 
> A new job sounds just the thing to motivate you.
> ...



Not sure, it's not me that's diabetic (8yr old daughter is) so never really had to think about it.  Maybe on their website?

Got confused earlier as i wanted a snack and was thinking of having something and then thought "oh no, that's too many calories - fab for low carb though!"  Really need to think about food in calories rather than carbs!! 

Slimfast worked for me before so am giving it another go, fingers crossed x


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 6, 2010)

Ooops my mistake there Becca - must learn to read properly.
Welcome aboard anyway.


----------



## katie (Sep 6, 2010)

Becca said:


> ...
> Got confused earlier as i wanted a snack and was thinking of having something and then thought "oh no, that's too many calories - fab for low carb though!"  Really need to think about food in calories rather than carbs!!
> ...



I wouldn't be so sure Becca 

Lucy, I'm going to say that Slim Fast isn't the best idea for diabetics: http://caloriecount.about.com/calories-slim-fast-i57484


----------



## Becca (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, weighed myself this morning   and took measurements of parts of my body....cripes.... So watch this space.

It does worry me for the future about my weight for Rose.  a) i'm not a good role model for her and b) what is something happens and i'm not around for her and her needs?  Really need a good kick up the bum....


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2010)

Becca said:


> .
> a) i'm not a good role model for her and b) what is something happens and i'm not around for her and her needs? QUOTE]
> needs?  ...[/
> 
> *Thats what gave me the kick when the doctor said to me your 26 you need to look after yourself and be there and healthy for your son when he grows up.*


----------



## Becca (Sep 7, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Becca said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## Steff (Sep 7, 2010)

Becca said:


> Steffie said:
> 
> 
> > It just really annoys me and i'm so hard on myself.  I was down to size 12s nearly size 10s and now i'm back up to 20s.  I know my self confidence will come back as well, it's amazing how much weight can affect your thinking and everyday life.  When i go in a room, i always see if i'm the biggest person there....Need to change my mindset....
> ...


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 7, 2010)

Becca, very well done and getting started. It looks to me like you have already kicked own bottom!

My view is never look back on what was if it upsets you, look at the future and what it will bring when you achieve your goal. Its amazing how different just losing a little weight can initially make you feel about yourself. Put in a little hard work now and soon you wiil reap the rewards little by little.


----------



## katie (Sep 7, 2010)

I've had a dieting disaster:
http://twitpic.com/2m6vut


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh Katie,

I have done a similar thing myself with salmon - lovely veg and a rock hard fish!!
Yesterday I tried to cook jacket potatoes in the micro but after 10 mins when I took each one out they were sort of hollow in the middle - no idea what was going on but hubby ended up with a bagel instead!

Love the fact you posted the pic!


----------



## katie (Sep 8, 2010)

haha! I know what you mean about the jacket potatoes 

The picture doesn't do it justice.  Fish and vegetables is a lovely meal but if the fish tastes like water it's never good   My brother said it looked alright, pah.  After having salad for lunch and then that I was really craving sweet stuff.

Oh well, try harder tomorrow I guess


----------



## cazscot (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh Katie I hate when that happens...  I am not very good at cooking fish, I usually just bung it in the oven and hope for the best!

I had a disastrous day yesterday as well...  Couldn't stop munching...  But as I don't get weighed till sat I am sure I will manage to caw something back...


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2010)

Had a couple of the mums ask if i had lost weight recently that was a nice boost to the old confidence.


----------



## traceycat (Sep 8, 2010)

hi everyone 
i pledge to loss 10lb in just over 4weeks as my daughter is getting married on the 6th october. started eating helthier at end of march and i was 14st 5lb i am now going between 12st 10lb and 13st just depending on how good or bad ive been. im starting to slow down abit now and feel like its starting to get very hard work, i realy need to stay away from chinese takeaways which is my big downfall but i love chicken in spring onion an garlic sauce with chips to much lol. i go on the wii every day doing a work out and play virtual tennis on it which i love. i think this is a great idea and think it will give me the encoragement to work hard, and hopefully ill be able to encorage others aswel.  xxx


----------



## traceycat (Sep 8, 2010)

Steffie said:


> Had a couple of the mums ask if i had lost weight recently that was a nice boost to the old confidence.



it is great when people actuly start to notice isnt it


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 8, 2010)

Tracy - that is brilliant and nothing better than a wedding as an incentive! You go girl!
Steffie - great news folk are noticing - I would lodge that as a NSV if I was you.


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Steffie - great news folk are noticing - I would lodge that as a NSV if I was you.



thanks hun have moved it there x


----------



## katie (Sep 8, 2010)

I had better luck with dinner today   I had cauliflower rice with chicken curry - very nice


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2010)

katie said:


> I had better luck with dinner today   I had cauliflower rice with chicken curry - very nice



Just a quickie Katie, is that available from the every day supermarket? cant seem to spot it in morrisons or the spar.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi Katie,

What is cauliflour rice? Glad dinner was more of a success tonight!


----------



## katie (Sep 8, 2010)

you have to make it yourself   It's just processed/grated cauliflower, then heated in the microwave.  It works really well: http://lowcarbdiets.about.com/od/lowcarbsidedishes/r/caulirice.htm


----------



## cazscot (Sep 8, 2010)

katie said:


> I had better luck with dinner today   I had cauliflower rice with chicken curry - very nice



Hi Katie, What is cauliflower rice?


----------



## cazscot (Sep 8, 2010)

katie said:


> you have to make it yourself   It's just processed/grated cauliflower, then heated in the microwave.  It works really well: http://lowcarbdiets.about.com/od/lowcarbsidedishes/r/caulirice.htm



Sorry posts crossed...  Sounds yummy will need to try xx


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 8, 2010)

Now that - I must try. Thanks Katie


----------



## Steff (Sep 8, 2010)

excellent thats great looks like we have 3 new students entering the world of cauli rice lol , i think wallycorker mentioned it a while back to carina.


----------



## katie (Sep 9, 2010)

I can honesly say that it was just as nice as rice with curry, so i will be having cauliflower insead of rice from now on


----------



## MargB (Sep 23, 2010)

Well, I have found where I said I wanted to lose 6lbs this month - won't happen now as I had a weight gain a couple of weeks ago.  Total weight loss this month so far is 2lb and only a week left.  

Never mind.  At least the blip really was just a blip and not a trend.


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 23, 2010)

Lets attack next week too Marg - even another pound means you have got half way! There isn't a rush so just repledge next week!


----------

